
Cogent confirms null route of the Pirate Bay - Libre___
https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2017-February/090180.html
======
jrnichols
This is reprehensible behavior by Cogent, and behavior that is almost certain
to be abused in the future.

The follow up replies on the nanog list say it better than I can. but this is
not something that I want to see a backbone provider doing.

